# Most unfortunately wont come back to post recovery stories



## dhodson84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

I think the trouble is with recovery stories is that most who recover, don't want to look back. So they stay as far away fro these sites as possible, in case it brings back to many bad memories that could course a halt to there recovery. I was stuck in a dp/dr state in 2011, I slowly got better and back to my normal self. But because it was such a slow process and you are filling your mind with normal happy things and thoughts again coming back doesn't really cross your mind. So I'm sure there must be loads of recovery stories we unfortunately never get to hear. Mostly only negative because people only really post when looking for help, or struggling.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

The problem with that is we have no idea if they have recovered or not when they quit the site.


----------



## dhodson84 (Oct 19, 2011)

I know! Its a shame, i just wanted to say that i was an example of someone who left without writing about my recovery. As there isn't an exact day where you suddenly feel you're cured its a gradual process and you don't ever want to look back. Anyway i did recover and was leading a happy normal life again. So there must be others similar. I'm unfortunately back as a freak incident with a crisp cutting my throat left un able to get away from the anxiety which has brought the derealization all back.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

Some people when recovered just think what they had was a big weird dream and don't know they had DP/DR.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2015)

The reason people come back and post these recovery stories is to help others. No one is saying you have too, however it's a beacon of hope these people are sending out to those currently suffering.

Many have recovered and gone on to live their lives, but I truly admire those that take the time to come back and reveal to someone suffering in their room all day not knowing what's going in their mind, that there is hope that one day all of that will end.


----------

